# Small breed specific?



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

I was wondering who here feeds their babies a small breed specific formula food. My littlest one does not chew his food. Would feeding a larger kibble help? Currently I have to wet his kibble. If I don't, he immediately starts regurgitating his food a few kibbles at a time.
I am currently looking to change all of my dog's diets and it would be wonderful if I could feed them all the same formula. I have two pit bulls and a rott/pit mix. If I did TOTW or Nutrisca, could they all eat the same food? It would certainly make my life much easier!
Thanks in advance for any input!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I feed Fromm four star grain free. The kibbles are little enough for a chi, but many big dogs eat it too. I have nothing but positive things to at about it.

You will find that most people on here don't feed a size specific kibble. Id you have a good quality kibble it isn't necessary. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine eats TOTW and he is one who tries not to chew if he can avoid it. He wants the food as fast as possible! Lol

He does good on it though, and does have to break them up to swallow. I don't care for breed specific stuff, he's not that fragile that the kibbles need to be itty bitty.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the quick answers!



Moonfall said:


> Mine eats TOTW and he is one who tries not to chew if he can avoid it. He wants the food as fast as possible! Lol
> 
> He does good on it though, and does have to break them up to swallow. I don't care for breed specific stuff, he's not that fragile that the kibbles need to be itty bitty.


Could you tell me approximately how big the TOTW kibbles are? The food my chis currently eat has tiny kibbles, like a puffed grain of rice. I'm hoping a bigger kibble would force my tiny guy to crunch! Lol.

Does anyone here feed Nutrisca? I really like their formula but I worry about kibble size.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

We fed Jaxx small breed formula when he was a puppy because I worried about kibble size. I soon learned that he can handle he could handle the bigger bites too.
We have been feeding to Ziwipeak but just ordered Fromm 4 Star Grain Free. Jaxx will inhale anything I give him and starts coughing at times because he eats so fast. I also put water on his food. It helps him slow down plus putting water on their food helps their kidneys to make sure they get enough water.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Eh..between a dime and a nickel size maybe? They are sort of flat circles.

They aren't that huge.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Trying to find a happy medium sized kibble for both large and toy sized dogs can be a bit of a challenge. However its easier for a big dog to eat small kibble, than for a toy breed to eat big kibble. Blue Buffalo Wilderness has a medium sized kibble that is not too big for a chi, and he will certainly have to chew it... BLUE Healthy Pet Food - About Us


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

Keep in mind, most small breed formulas are also higher in protein and fat than the companies regular adult version of the food


----------



## Gio (Mar 3, 2013)

I feed mine "Halo" its for Small/Toy breed it's prefect for all of our little chi's !  my bf & i spent hours looking for food that was healthy for our little Gio & he really enjoys the little tiny bits also  Hope this helps! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gio (Mar 3, 2013)

You can find "Halo" at PetCo stores! They're even in zipped log bags easy to open & close! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

